# Planer blade sharpening



## mill (Mar 14, 2012)

Considering sharpening my own 16. & 18" knives. Is anyone sharpening their own and would you suggest a tool brand ? Grizzly offers a couple at a reasonable price . Thanks


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

welcome to the forum. you may want to do a search on this subject, it's been discussed well. many find that they usually just need honed on glass and wet/dry paper with a jig.


----------



## mill (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks timpa for responding. I resurface long leaf pine from salvaged buildings and most company's trash the blades, was thinking I could save them for initial cuts. I then move to another planing mill to finish, age old problem I suppose. Lol, thanks again


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there are even more choices...*

The newer carbide spiral cutter heads have 4 sided cutters, there are carbide tipped blades and there are full carbide blades, and there are variations of HSS some Japanese steels are a bit tougher Grizzly has them. 
There's always the 2 machine set-up as you said...rough and finish.
The question I would have is it the paint that tears the blades up or is there hidden metal in them? A real good metal detector will help on that. Can't offer any suggestions other than a dedicated paint remover/hand held like an angle grinder. Watch for LEAD dust when planing or sanding old material!
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/PORTER-CABLE-Paint-Remover-Sander-6PB31?cm_mmc=CSE:AmazonProductAds-_-Power%20Tools-_-Finishing%20Tools-_-6PB31&srccode=cii_23393768&cpncode=26-121519851-2


----------

